# Maybe you all know...



## charyuop (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe this is an old news to you, but I just found out something interesting.
Bruce Lee, we can say the creator of the style with no fixed positions, was grown up by his father with Wu Style Tai Chi. And moreover he was seen more times showing the Yang Style Long Form.
Do you think there is a relation between his style and Tai Chi? Opinion from a newbe, they seem pretty much the opposite...but who knows. To the masters the answer...


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 28, 2006)

I would certainly say they are not the opposite....


----------

